# help: sick fish, bloated, scales sticking out



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a dwarf gourami that is bloated all over and his scales are fanned out looking. He's not eating and is hiding most of the time now. I looked in my book and didn't see anything like this mentioned. Could someone help me to figure out what this could be and what treatment I could use? So tired of problems! I have had every sickness that fish could ever have it seams like! I just can figure it out. I have bought almost all of my fish from Live aquaria, my wife has had better success from petco! No joke.


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

It sounds like dropsy - Do you have a picture?

What are your parameters and tank size? Others might ask for more information (I think there is a sticky that asks a bunch of questions.... )



btw- I am NO expert and only reasearch dropsy recenty because my own angelfish was bloated but didn't have the pinecone scales. Do your research as well and don't take my word for it.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I will look at that, thanks
water params are 0 nitrite and ammonia, and 15 nitrates 79 degrees,


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Bloat with pine coning is the symptom of dropsy, most common caused are from poor water quality, kidney disease and many other related to bacterial infection. Often times once you see dropsy not much can be done. Best to get the fish out of the display tank and QT and start make frequent water changes on the main tank. You can try OTC antibiotic that are broad spectrum, but IME once this symptoms appears it is too late

How much and how often on your water changes and when was the last one, do you have water prams numbers for: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I do a weekly 20% or so W/C ph was 6.5. 

He's dead now anyway  I just can't figure out why I have had so many problems with this tank. Man! I need a break from the bad stuff!!

My water is pretty good quality, but it could have been something else, he has been sickly for quite some time now. But I thought he was getting better and I was real happy when I saw him "getting fatter", but I guess it was dropsy.

Thanks for the help


----------

